# Anchor Question



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

Could someone clue me in to what to look for in a good fluke anchor. I understand that there is a decent difference between a real on and the knock off having to do with sizes of various parts as well as the angles on the anchor. If someone has a picture or comparison of a good anchor vs. a knock off it would be helpful. Thanks for your time.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The Danforth knockoffs work just as good as the Danforths. The three different types are Plow, Claw and Danforth types. The best in my opinion are the Plow and Claw followed by the Danforth. They all are great if you use enough Scope and Chain to keep them buried. The first two will bury with less Chain and Scope than the Danforth. To see a picture just do a Goggle search on the different types. The first two are the most expensive.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 on scope & enough chain to allow it to dig in.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I went up a size and it also made a big difference. Like stated above, a good amount of chain and rope are VERY important. Most anchors will claim "for up to a __ ft boat." I buy the size above the size I should buy (according to mfr recommendation).

If you have a 21' boat, buy the anchor recommended for a 24-25' boat. 

I personally use the Fortress brand. They are very light, and when they get a bite, they hold. They are expensive. Some people hate them. You may buy a few before you find the right one for you.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

SaltAddict said:


> I
> 
> If you have a 21' boat, buy the anchor recommended for a 24-25' boat.


I agree go up a size. I keep 600 foot of rope for the front and 150 for the back. 

General anchoring in good weather multiply the depth by 3 for the amount of rope that will hold you. Multiply by seven for rough water.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

yep, i like my claw anchor, but i have 200 ft of rode and a huge wad of heavy ass chain (cant remember the size) most of this area is a sandy bottom so claw and plow anchors do very very well and like has been said before with proper scope and enough chain you will be fine.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a 16.5lb Lewmar claw anchor. Used it on a 25' cuddy cabin and on my V20. 20' of chain and no problems hooking up. Whoever wants the anchor can have it. Its on the rocks in the pass by the shore marker. I also bought a plow anchor that I have yet to use.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*AnchoringSeminar*

Each year I present a one hour class on anchors and anchoring at West Marine on Barrancas. This is free.
I had a cd made of my last session. Send me a PM with your mailing address and I will mail it to you. Courtesy of West Marine.

Or, if you wish, call me and you can come over to my place on Bayou Chico and I will run the tape for you.

I lived on my Cal 46 for 18 years roaming around from SoCal, Mexico 2 years,Panama, Caribbean, Chesapeake, Cuba and finally the BEST Bayou Chico.

Tom 572 1225


----------



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

PM sent. Thanks flathead. I've read that some of the cheaper anchors shorten the crown or fluke so they don't work as well.


----------

